
Ask HN: Sources of part-time programming income? - cutler
Employment tends to be all or nothing but often a day&#x27;s work to provide a basic income while working on a startup idea is what&#x27;s needed. Recruiters tend not to be interested in part-timers so what kind of programming services have you found to be a good source of part-time income? I&#x27;m thinking of services offered to small&#x2F;medium businesses rather than startups, ie. part-time employment not side projects.
======
aarohmankad
This may be only for college students, but my undergraduate research only
takes me 10 hours per week.

